

EnChroma – Color for the Color Blind - alexcasalboni
http://enchroma.com/

======
zephyrfalcon
I tried the online test a few weeks ago, and while it confirmed my
colorblindness, it also said there was only a 30% chance that the glasses
would work for me. :-/

